# Wireless gets an IP on bootup...but it doesn't stick SOLVED

## rikkards

First the specs:

Compaq R3000 laptop running Gentoo 2005.1 fully synced. Also running enlightenment dr17 (which means some things are in my package.keywords which normally wouldn't be)

Wireless = builtin broadcom = ndiswrapper (shows up as wlan0) Also I am using wpa_supplicant for setting up wireless

Now what is happening:

This used to work before I recompiled my kernel to add in smbfs support (didn't change anything else in the kernel)

When booting up, I see the wpa section and it says that the wireless connected to the AP and received a ip address. However, when I logon and do an ifconfig only the lo is listed. At that point if I either run: 

dhcpcd wlan0 

or 

/etc/init.d/net/wlan0 restart

the wifi nic gets the IP 

So it seems that the IP doesn't stick on bootup. Unfortunately, I am writing this at work and the machine is at home but I will add info from any specific file if requested.

Anyone seen this or know why this may be happening?

Thanks!Last edited by rikkards on Sat Mar 11, 2006 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s0be

I'm having an almost identical problem.  I, too, see it get an IP, then it continues to boot, klive starts fine, then somewhere between klive and netmount, the connection drops.  

The relevent hardware/software on my system:

kernel: Linux boatanchor 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Feb 5 19:36:26 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GNU/Linux

baselayout: 1.12.0_pre16-r1

madwifi-driver: 0.1443.20060207

Is any of this common to your setup?

----------

## Enverex

Same here using the RR4 liveCD too, it connects for a few seconds then just resumes scanning then stops scanning too  :Sad: 

----------

## rikkards

 *s0be wrote:*   

> I'm having an almost identical problem.  I, too, see it get an IP, then it continues to boot, klive starts fine, then somewhere between klive and netmount, the connection drops.  
> 
> The relevent hardware/software on my system:
> 
> kernel: Linux boatanchor 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Feb 5 19:36:26 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GNU/Linux
> ...

 

I did an emerge -s baselayout and got back 1.11.14-r6

Here is the specific section of /var/log/messages (not sure what signal 11 is though)

```

Feb 28 14:23:22 polio ndiswrapper: using irq 10

Feb 28 14:23:22 polio wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:97:a3:07 using driver bcmwl5a, configuration file 14E4:4320:103C:12F4.5.conf

Feb 28 14:23:22 polio wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

Feb 28 14:23:22 polio wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

Feb 28 14:23:24 polio rc-scripts: Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming dhcp

Feb 28 14:23:26 polio dhcpcd[8125]: terminating on signal 11

```

Any ideas?

----------

## s0be

```

Mar  2 20:20:21 boatanchor dhcpcd[10924]: dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCADDRT: File exists

Mar  2 20:20:22 boatanchor dhcpcd[10968]: terminating on signal 11

```

I'm also getting that from dhcpcd

perhaps dhcpcd is the issue?

----------

## rikkards

 *s0be wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Mar  2 20:20:21 boatanchor dhcpcd[10924]: dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCADDRT: File exists
> ...

 

I don't think so as once logged in, if I do a dhcpcd wlan0 it gets the IP and this time it stays. Same with restarting net.wlan0. I think it has to do something with the bootup. As mentioned before it started happening immediately after I recompiled the kernel. The only thing I modified from the last time was adding smbfs support into the kernel.

Update:

I added an " einfo `ifconfig wlan0 |grep 'inet addr'` " and can confirm that the IP sticks for a while during net.wlan0 but I have not found yet where it gets unstuck.

More to follow

----------

## rikkards

Has anyone been able to figure out why this is happening?

The only thing I have been able to confirm is that right after net.wlan0 being started in init.d, netmount and then ntp-client get started. By the time ntp-clien t is up, the ip is lost as ntp-client can't resolve the host. Ifconfig wlan0 confirms it.

----------

## rikkards

As there hasn't been any postings other than people who have also experienced something similar, I am trying to nail this down further. I think what might be happening is that dhcpcd is sending a Signal 11 before it permanently assigns the IP to the wireless nic. What I wanted to do was include a '-d' when it runs to see if it logs something else that might help. 

So I looked in /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and due to the way it is written, it is difficult to determine where it would be modified to add the -d switch. 

Can someone give advice on what needs to be modified?

Thanks!!

----------

## UberLord

Could somone with the signal 11 error test the patch on the below bug please?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124543

I cannot replicate it and no-one can tell me if it works or not   :Confused: 

----------

## rikkards

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Could somone with the signal 11 error test the patch on the below bug please?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124543
> 
> I cannot replicate it and no-one can tell me if it works or not  

 

I would love to. What do I need to do? 

Patching is not something I have done in a long time and it was only once or twice before and it wasn't anything provided through emerge

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

 *rikkards wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   Could somone with the signal 11 error test the patch on the below bug please?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124543
> 
> I cannot replicate it and no-one can tell me if it works or not   
> ...

 

Instructions can be found in this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441630.html

Hopefully we'll be doing a dhcpcd-2.0.3 release later today, so you won't have to wait much longer  :Smile: 

----------

## ronmon

That patch definitely fixed the problem. Funny that it only affected wireless and not the wired connection.

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd-2.0.3 is out now

----------

## rikkards

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> dhcpcd-2.0.3 is out now

 

Did an emerge to 2.0.3 and everything is working again. 

Thanks!!

----------

## trizz

I had the same problem, that did the trick!  :Smile:  thanks!

----------

